# Well, she's projected to be 35 lbs as an adult



## NewGermiMommma (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi guys, River is officially 3 months old! Yay! That little stinker was just weighed and she's only 14.4 lbs. My vet says it's possible she'll catch up to the average shepherd (she's suppose to be around 27 lbs now) but most likely she'll weigh between 35-45 lbs and will most likely be on the small end of that spectrum. Hah I think I got the world's first minature alastian. Other than that, she's completely healthy. Was anyone else's shepherd on the extremely small side during early development? Did yours end up being a full size shepherd?

Pictures!!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

My girl was only 17 lbs. at 12 weeks and now at two years she weighs in at 64.5 lbs. Definitely grew into a normal sized adult female GSD. Give River some time it's very likely he will catch up.


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

When I got Mauser, he was only 6.8 pounds at 8 weeks. At 3 months (like your pup) he was 15.6. I thought I'd be lucky if he got to be 50 pounds full grown. On his 6 month mark a few days ago, he was over 47 pounds! Not sure what he'll wind up being, but we'll definitely pass what was originally expected. Pups grow at different rates, don't be too worried about it. I know I was freaking out at first, checking all the forums and any other sites for growth charts.


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

My boy is a Dutchie, and they mature a little smaller on average (50-70lbs). However I was thinking he was going to be tiny. From four to six months old, he only gained four pounds, putting him at 38. At seven and a half months he was 41 pounds. My late bloomer went into a maybe growth spurt as he closed in on eight months of age, and now at 11 months he's 70 pounds.
River may end up being a late bloomer too


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

River is cute! Didn't anyone ever tell you good things come in small packages? Be patient, she will grow up, you will look at her one day and wonder, 'where is my puppy.. '. Enjoy


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

At that age, Hans was 17 lbs, not 27. 

His adult weight is around 65 lbs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I just pulled Shadows charts and checked. On December 12/10 she would have been about 10 weeks and she weighed 14.6 lbs.
Five weeks later, on January 20 her weight was 29.7. She doubled in size in just over a month. As an adult she weighs between 60-65lbs.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

My girl was 12.6 lbs at 3 months old. She's a year old now and 45 lbs. I expect once she finishes filling out she'll be around 50ish.

ETA:

3 months
2014-05-27, Jentry 3 Months Stack by Falon167, on Flickr

1 year
2015-02-27, Jentry 1 Year Old Stack Shot by Falon167, on Flickr


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is her pedigree, Falon?


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

NewGermiMomma - what a cutie! 
My Ruger was only 6.8lb @ 8 weeks. He was 32lb on Monday @ just over 4 months - they definitely get spurts  I was all worried he'd never grow, now I wonder where my little boy went!! 


Falon, Jentry is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> What is her pedigree, Falon?


 Jentry von Taylorhof



Ruger Monster said:


> NewGermiMomma - what a cutie!
> My Ruger was only 6.8lb @ 8 weeks. He was 32lb on Monday @ just over 4 months - they definitely get spurts  I was all worried he'd never grow, now I wonder where my little boy went!!
> 
> 
> Falon, Jentry is beautiful! :wub:


 Jentry was 5.6 lbs at 8 weeks  They grow all kinds of different ways!

Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

FG167 said:


> Jentry von Taylorhof


Nice!


----------



## NewGermiMommma (Feb 28, 2015)

Haha thanks so much guys I feel better. I had already started calling her skidget ( skinny midget) because of her size an inability to gain more than 5 lbs in a month lol


----------



## Zumi2015 (Mar 11, 2015)

River is beautiful!

My puppy Zumi is 13 weeks and weighs 20lbs. She looks "perfect" to be but I'm clearly no expert. I have been reading all these larger puppet sizes and weights and worried a little. Vet says she's growing accordingly. 
When u got her at 10wks she was 14 lbs... So she's growing.


----------



## Zumi2015 (Mar 11, 2015)

***puppy sizes
Excuse typos....


----------

